
A View of ISIS’s Evolution in New Details of Paris Attacks - dankohn1
http://www.nytimes.com/2016/03/20/world/europe/a-view-of-isiss-evolution-in-new-details-of-paris-attacks.html
======
dankohn1
"One of the terrorists pulled out a laptop, propping it open against the wall,
said the 40-year-old woman. When the laptop powered on, she saw a line of
gibberish across the screen: “It was bizarre — he was looking at a bunch of
lines, like lines of code. There was no image, no Internet,” she said. Her
description matches the look of certain encryption software, which ISIS claims
to have used during the Paris attacks."

This is incoherent to me. Any idea what they're referring to?

"According to the police report and interviews with officials, none of the
attackers’ emails or other electronic communications have been found,
prompting the authorities to conclude that the group used encryption. What
kind of encryption remains unknown, and is among the details that Mr.
Abdeslam’s capture could help reveal."

The absence of evidence is not the evidence of absence. They seem to be
referring to steganography more than encryption here, anyway.

~~~
orionblastar
The code might have been a foreign language they communicate in. Not
encryption or source code.

Unlesz they are using Kali Linux or some Linux distro that hides IP adresses
and makes things private.

